# HELP! Need a little knowledge here! 1990 Jetta w/Auto Trans.....



## audipanzerwagen (Jul 11, 2003)

My stepdaughter bought a very nice looking 1990 Jetta but did not check the electrics & other important stuff. I own a an Audi Coupe Quattro & a Volvo T5 so I am pretty familiar with European cars & VW/Audi cars in particular. 
1/ The turnsignals don't work...where is the *Turnsignal relay located?* 
and what is the number printed on top so I may locate it easily? 
2/ The *starter has crapped out too.* How hard is it to replace this part? Do I need to be a contortionist to remove it?:sly:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Turn signal relay is the top right at location #6 (13-24 are option relays that may or may not be present). The turn signal relay could have a #21 or 191 printed on top.










As for the starter, there is a starter interlock relay present on DOT spec vehicles.
You must plug in the drivers seat belt into the door latch.
Not uncommon for the micro switch inside the door latch to fail.
This is an easy fix, you may chose to replace the latch or do what just about anyone that encounters this issue does. Cut the two brown wires and splice them together.
I personally cut the wires at the latch, remove the door card and pull the wires out of the door and from the kick panel. At this point I have at least 3 feet of wire, I then cut the wire as close as possible to the fuse box and make my splice there.

Why go through this trouble of removing the wiring? I personally dislike door mounted belts and prefer the B-post height adjustable belts of the 87 and earlier cars. You would need the upper and lower b-post covers, height adjusters, belts and seat mounted latch. The outer b-post thin black cover and also plastic plugs for the door holes. The window rubber channel is different and is pretty hard to get as it was only used for 1/2 a year on vehicles made between 87 and 88. Or you can cut out a piece from the donor vehicle and glue it into yours (I did this 10+ years ago on my 4dr. Jetta).

There is a group buy going on for 4dr vehicles in which you get 4 one piece window rubber from the Chinese made FAW Jetta. This eliminates the shrinking of the OEM rubber with a modern smooth look like the Mk3 and newer cars have.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...(Big-Window)-Window-Gaskets-amp-Roof-Moldings

So if your door latch isn't the problem and you still have a start problem, perform a voltage test at terminal 50 of the starter motor. With your daughter or anyone helping, have them crank the vehicle (seat belt latched), and measure the voltage at terminal 50. You want to see a minimum of 10.5v, any lower and the solenoid won't engage.










So if the voltage is low but above 10.5v, you should examine the shifter contacts.
Keep in mind that the pivot points are made of plastic, and last I heard they are no longer available.
The sliding contact is the same as used in the Vanagon, so they are plentiful.
The sliding contact does wear out, I used to make my repair using a stainless steel thin piece of steel out of a used wiper blade, but the contact from the dealer is cheap. I was a simple repair that I made when I was out in the middle of Joshua Tree around '97 or so.
I don't really care for these 010 automatics, but I do like to share my experience with others.

If the shifter contact checks out and the wiring shows no sign of heat/discoloration the issue must be back at the ignition switch or the starter.

If you replace the ignition switch (easy to do, the Bentley manual has all the info you need) and the problem still persists, then other option is one that I personally like.
Add a starter relay if the starter does spin with power attached to terminal 50. 
I replaced several starters till I discovered the actual problem (wiring). 
You can buy a Bosch WR-1 kit or build your own following my schematic.
The WR-1 ranges in price depending on retailer, but prices run $20 to $32.
A Bosch 4 pin relay and socket can be had for $10 or less from any car stereo shop or many auto parts stores. Most will be 30A relays, but Potter and Brumfield and others have 40A Bosch type relays.

The yellow sheath is found between the engine and the trans and it leads up towards the brake booster.
You can attach the relay near booster.

The ECG relay mentioned in the pic has been discontinued since I made the schematic.
You can find 70A relays from a Mk4 but it will cost about $30 or you can get one from Digikey for just over $5. This relay replaces the original 40A load reduction relay found at location #4.

http://parts.digikey.com/1/parts/748175-relay-auto-spst-12vdc-70a-qc-cb1ah-12v.html


----------



## Where2 (Apr 18, 2000)

While you're making friends with your stepdaughter's Mk2, make a bookmark for this website... 
http://www.a2resource.com 

There's a wealth of info for the 1985-1992 Golf/Jetta vehicles in the A2resource website.


----------

